# Fusione Tre/Wind: copertura migliorata? Vostre opinioni.



## Il Re dell'Est (10 Gennaio 2016)

Come da titolo, prima di farmi tentare dall'offerta della 3 da 10€ con minuti/sms illimitati verso tutti + 4gb (ALL-IN Light) vi chiedo: alla luce della fusione 3/wind, da possessori di sim 3 (soprattutto) avete notato miglioramenti nella copertura? 

Grazie


----------



## Super_Lollo (10 Gennaio 2016)

Provincia di milano prende LTE ovunque .


----------



## Kazarian88 (10 Gennaio 2016)

Dove hai visto questa offerta?


----------



## Tic (10 Gennaio 2016)

Prende benissimo sia al sud che al nord. Ti segnalo che la 3 ha eliminato la possibilità di fare ricariche di 5


----------



## Super_Lollo (11 Gennaio 2016)

Io ho a 15€ al mese infinito messaggi + infinito chiamate + 5 giga internet e ci sto dentro alla grande


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (11 Gennaio 2016)

Kazarian88 ha scritto:


> Dove hai visto questa offerta?



Nello store tre della mia città, ma è pubblicizzata anche sul sito della tre, scrivi "ALL-IN Light" su google e controlla...  scade il 14 gennaio.



Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Provincia di milano prende LTE ovunque .





Tic ha scritto:


> Prende benissimo sia al sud che al nord. Ti segnalo che la 3 ha eliminato la possibilità di fare ricariche di 5



Grazie a tutti per la risposta. L'offerta più che altro mi alletta per i minuti, visto che il problema dei giga si può risolvere con un'app VPN tipo Psiphon... ma evitiamo di addentrarci in meandri oscuri


----------



## Milanforever26 (11 Gennaio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Come da titolo, prima di farmi tentare dall'offerta della 3 da 10€ con minuti/sms illimitati verso tutti + 4gb (ALL-IN Light) vi chiedo: alla luce della fusione 3/wind, da possessori di sim 3 (soprattutto) avete notato miglioramenti nella copertura?
> 
> Grazie



Non ho visto cambiamenti ma sulla ricezione io non ho avuto mai problemi eccessivi, non più che con la Vodafone..

Un anno e mezzo fa ero a Lampedusa e prendeva tranquillamente e anche in mezzo alle Dolomiti..se poi ci sono zone con copertura più scadente non lo so..per le telefonate zero problemi col roaming per la connessione invece potrebbe essere un problema, ma ripeto, io non ho riscontrato situazioni critiche


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (11 Gennaio 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Non ho visto cambiamenti ma sulla ricezione io non ho avuto mai problemi eccessivi, non più che con la Vodafone..
> 
> Un anno e mezzo fa ero a Lampedusa e prendeva tranquillamente e anche in mezzo alle Dolomiti..se poi ci sono zone con copertura più scadente non lo so..per le telefonate zero problemi col roaming per la connessione invece potrebbe essere un problema, ma ripeto, io non ho riscontrato situazioni critiche



Se si va in roaming nazionale (tre che si appoggia su Wind/Tim/Vodafone) l'offerta si sfrutta ugualmente sia per i minuti che per internet, oppure si paga qualcosa in più?


----------



## Milanforever26 (11 Gennaio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Se si va in roaming nazionale (tre che si appoggia su Wind/Tim/Vodafone) l'offerta si sfrutta ugualmente sia per i minuti che per internet, oppure si paga qualcosa in più?



Quando ho fatto io il passaggio a tre (2 anni fa buoni) si pagava e molto..infatti mi sono sempre ben guardato, non so se ora le condizioni sono cambiate..
Per le chiamate invece il roaming nazionale sotto rete TIM era alle stesse condizioni che sotto copertura tre (nel mio caso 400 minuti al mese compresi)


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (11 Gennaio 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Quando ho fatto io il passaggio a tre (2 anni fa buoni) si pagava e molto..infatti mi sono sempre ben guardato, non so se ora le condizioni sono cambiate..
> Per le chiamate invece il roaming nazionale sotto rete TIM era alle stesse condizioni che sotto copertura tre (nel mio caso 400 minuti al mese compresi)



grazie!


----------



## BB7 (11 Gennaio 2016)

Ho comprato proprio ieri un numero 3 per il mio secondo telefono. Ho l'offerta All-In 200 già attiva e qua in Friuli prendo LTE senza problemi


----------



## mrsmit (12 Gennaio 2016)

la cosa più frustante è che non puoi navigare quando sei in roaming, o meglio, se navighi lo fai a pagamento (ogni volta bisogna ricercare la rete 3, in quanto il telefono se trova ad esempio la rete Tim con un segnale migliore passa su quella).
Ho abbandonato la Tre per questo motivo passando a vodafone dove ho riscontrato una copertura maggiore.


----------



## Heaven (16 Febbraio 2016)

Messina in molte zone non prende


----------



## Super_Lollo (16 Febbraio 2016)

la 3 prende benissimo in tutto il nord ..Sud male .. 

Wind al nord prende ( normale ) al Sud prende tanto . 

Ovviamente la cosa ha giovato ad entrambe le compagnie... qui a milano la 3 è na bomba


----------



## neversayconte (18 Febbraio 2016)

Con tre mi trovo bene. vivo in veneto. dieci euro e ho chiamate illimitate verso tutti 2 gb di internet (che però sono a consumo di 500 mb a settimana, se sfori paghi quasi come in roaming all'estero).


----------



## wfiesso (18 Febbraio 2016)

In Veneto non ho riscontrato problemi, nel Lazio nemmeno, a parte qualche zona isolata della ciociaria, ho peró avuto poco campo quando son stato a Genova, forse in Liguria non coprono molto bene
comunque minimo LTE lo prendo quasi ovunque


----------



## dottor Totem (19 Febbraio 2016)

Nella mia zona, Franciacorta, ho notato che non c'è sinergia tra le due reti: in una zona dove la 3 non prendeva il 3g ma andava in roaming su tim in gsm ora non prende né 3g né gsm. Anzi ho notato anche una stranezza, che alcune volte passa in roaming su vodafone. 
Mentre wind, sempre stessa zona, prende 3g tranquillamente.


----------

